# Ottawa/Montreal: 12' Redwood or Teak sources?



## BenBen (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'm building an outdoor harvest table and a couple of benches in Ottawa. I've been completely unable to locate the redwood or teak needed for this project but I have found someone that can custom mill white oak for me. I've tried KJP, the Wood Srouce, etc but clearly need to look a little further afield for what I'd really like. Redwood is just so much nicer to look at. Anyone know where I can find 2"x10"x12' boards in old redwood or teak? I'd be happy to travel as far as Montreal or even have the materials shipped from afar if it's available.

Here's a quick sketch of the table…









In case it's of any use, here's a rough list of materials I'm after (though compromises are possible if it gets the job done):
-(10×2x12') x 5pcs quartersawn-these are for a table top so they need to be great pieces
-(14×2.5×12') x 2pcs quartersawn if possible
-(8×2x12') x 2pcs
-(4×4x12') x 1pc
-(10×4x4') x 10pcs or equivalent total length

Thanks very much for any info/advice.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

try stockbuildingsupply.com in Santa Clarita, CA They usually have a lot of redwood and cedar.


----------



## BenBen (Feb 11, 2011)

I looked into redwood but prices were simply too high due to shipping charges. Nevertheless it was still a tempting option. I've decided to stick to white oak.

Locally, KJP hardwoods didn't have the material I was after but was nevertheless very helpful and recommended Matt Reinke (http://www.ottawawoodworkers.ca/links/). Matt custom milled a large 16' log into the materials I was after, has charged me a fair price, and was kind enough to let me be present during the milling process. I'd do business with him again and can reccomend him to others. He has a large amount of air dried domestic hardwood available for sale.

Matt connected me with John and Ginger Cochran (http://www.cochranlumber.com) for drying and dressing the wood. They've been very helpful so far and John clearly knows his stuff. I expect to pick up the dressed lumber from them in mid may.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

A&M Wood Specialty's site claims they have 8/4 Burma Teak in 23' and 24' lengths…..pretty spendy though.

A quick calculation with no wastage comes in @ $3600.00

http://www.amwoodinc.com/pricelistlandv.aspx


----------



## hussein (May 18, 2011)

Anything you need with TEAK WOOD i have all size you need i have contact me at [email protected]
Indoor or Outdoor


----------

